# Hair Algea !!! HELP



## amitava (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi,

I am from India and new to planted tank. I am having my 4'/1.5'/1.5' tank with laterite as a base substrate. 4 Philips truelight 40 watt 4' tube attached to a DIYhood, Presurrised CO2 , PMDD as ferts.. 

The tank is 4 weeks old now. and all the hygrophilla, java fern, vals are doing perfectly well. 

Recently I noticed green hair algea on christmass moss and it is going rapidly. I am not having SAEs or OTOs because those are not availble in my local LFS. 

I tried to pull out some algae but the moss are comming with also.

Can anybody tell me what should be the best option to remove this from the tank ? 

regards


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Check your CO2 levels and make absolutely sure you have 30ppm.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You may have to pull most of your moss out to get the algae removed by hand. Also make sure that your N03/P04 are in-balance with each other (exp: N03/10ppm & P04/0.4ppm) and C02 is between 20-30ppm. Shrimp make great hair algae eaters...Amano's, Cherrys, Tigers.


----------

